# Installing non a/c heater cable ?? in 1981 rabbit



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

Have removed the a/c system and now in the throes of installing the non a/c version. Have run up against a brickwall regarding the defrost cable. The image I have from ETKA 'seems' to indicate it, the cable, looping up and over the air flow tube to the driver's side. But in testing, it 'seems' to need a stable point ... that the image does not reflect. In the test, even though the front end of the cable is secured in the control unit, when 'pushed', the whole shebang .. cable and sheath ... moves backwards, rather than transferring it's movement into the lever for the defrost flapper.
Sure could use some input!!!
TIA


----------

